# Scorpion porn



## skinheaddave (Sep 17, 2002)

Two of my C.exilicauda going at it. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 17, 2002)

Man, I was hoping for hardcore action, and you give us Cinemax??


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I do have more pics, but the real hardcore stuff happened behind a piece of wood.  Besides, I wouldn't want Scott to have to ban me from the site for posting explicit material. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 17, 2002)

*C. exilicauda*

Great pics and beautiful specimens Dave!! Come on Scott let him post the good ones! 

Alex S.


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 17, 2002)

As long as I don't see penetration, I guess it's okay.....  Think spice channel. 

Scott


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 17, 2002)

If I photograph scorpions using some method of direct fertilization, posting here will be the last thing on my mind.  I guarantee you I'd dissapear for about two years and come back when I'd published.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

